# how do you build Hon2 locomotives?



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

i can never find any hon2 locomotives for sale and can't find anything about how to build them, how the heck do you make these things?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sedfred2 said:


> i can never find any hon2 locomotives for sale and can't find anything about how to build them, how the heck do you make these things?


I found this, (not much) http://www.caboosehobbies.com/catalog/index_home.php?cPath=14_15&sort=3a&filter_id2=HOn2


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

What you'd probably have to do is make some custom chassis, or (heavily) modify existing ones. I'm not sure on the gauge of HOn2, but it's small enough that it'd probably be easier to modify an N scale chassis, instead of an HO scale one.
Hope that was helpful!
-geekchris


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*HOn2*

Sedfred;

There was a series of articles, by Dave Frary and Bob Hayden, in Model Railroader magazine
years ago. They were building an "HOn2&1/2" model based on the Maine 2 foot gauge railroads.
I think they called it "The Carabaset & Dead River railroad. They used N scale mechanisms
with HO scale bodies. You can e-mail the publisher at kalmbach.com for more info.

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Sedfred;
> 
> There was a series of articles, by Dave Frary and Bob Hayden, in Model Railroader magazine
> years ago. They were building an "HOn2&1/2" model based on the Maine 2 foot gauge railroads.
> ...


The Model Railroader website has a comprehensive article index. You can search there; sometimes you can even get the article for free, if not, there is a link for reprints.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I make mine on old N scale mechanisms...


----------

